# How to cook mince meat????



## JohnEvo

help


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Fry it in a pan till brown with some mushrooms and peppers. Then add some tomato puree / sauce and simmer for 5-10 mins. Done. That's how I do mine anyway.


----------



## buzzzbar

radicalry00 said:


> Fry it in a pan till brown with some mushrooms and peppers. Then add some tomato puree / sauce and simmer for 5-10 mins. Done. That's how I do mine anyway.


Your body looks like C.Hills body in his avi, like your avi!

I'd throw in some garlic, maybe a clove finely chopped. Mmmm.

Don't forget some crusty tiger bread!


----------



## JohnEvo

excellent cheers people


----------



## 2004mark

> How to cook mince meat????
> 
> help





> Fry it in a pan till brown...





> excellent cheers people


Am I seeing things :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen

Mix with an egg and chopped onion, maybe a bit of cheese, form into burgers, leave 20mins to set, then grill, griddle or fry!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

buzzzbar said:


> Your body looks like C.Hills body in his avi, like your avi!


Not sure who C.Hills is as I don't come on here that often. Just lurk occasionally and keep record of my journal lol. Have been on more lately though. But thanks mate  .



2004mark said:


> Am I seeing things :lol:


Was quite an obvious answer to quite a simple question wasn't it lol. Suppose you could grill mince but it would be a bit messy I imagine lol.


----------



## Tassotti

Grill it

Takes a while balancing the pieces on the wire tray, but is so worthwhile


----------



## 2004mark

radicalry00 said:


> Was quite an obvious answer to quite a simple question wasn't it lol


Yes mate, thought your answer was spot on...



radicalry00 said:


> Suppose you could grill mince but it would be a bit messy I imagine lol.


Pretty much what I was envisaging the OP doing tbh lol


----------



## JohnEvo

i can barely make cheese on toast so cooking mince is pretty complex stuff for me


----------



## Nickthegreek

Mate the way I do it is just flattening it down on some foil on a baking tray like one giant beef burger. Season with a bit of salt and pepper and then grill it for about 10-15 minutes. I scrape off the fat that builds up at the sides and discard it. Cook it well done to ensure as much fat has been burned off as possible! Have it with brown rice and broccoli. Top bulking food!!!


----------



## a.notherguy

mix the mince with finely chopped onion, finely chopped green pepper, some crushed garlic, dried sage, some mixed herbs, salt and pepper, a pinch of chilli powder and an egg.

make into either burgers or meatballs.

cook in oven until they look ready.


----------



## JohnEvo

Nickthegreek said:


> Mate the way I do it is just flattening it down on some foil on a baking tray like one giant beef burger. Season with a bit of salt and pepper and then grill it for about 10-15 minutes. I scrape off the fat that builds up at the sides and discard it. Cook it well done to ensure as much fat has been burned off as possible! Have it with brown rice and broccoli. Top bulking food!!!
> 
> View attachment 59637


Nice one mate I'm definitely going to start doing this daily


----------



## JohnEvo

a.notherguy said:


> mix the mince with finely chopped onion, finely chopped green pepper, some crushed garlic, dried sage, some mixed herbs, salt and pepper, a pinch of chilli powder and an egg.
> 
> make into either burgers or meatballs.
> 
> cook in oven until they look ready.


thanks mate, what is the egg for?


----------



## a.notherguy

JohnEvo said:


> i can barely make cheese on toast so cooking mince is pretty complex stuff for me


make the effort to learn to cook mate. it makes eatin a strict diet a lot lot easier.


----------



## 2004mark

JohnEvo said:


> thanks mate, what is the egg for?


Bind it together... the burgers would fall apart otherwise.


----------



## Mitch.

JohnEvo said:


> thanks mate, what is the egg for?


Binds the mince to stop is falling apart when cooking or eating.


----------



## JohnEvo

right I see. And yeah i should learn to cook properly lol


----------



## BigAaronAlves

radicalry00 said:


> Fry it in a pan till brown with some mushrooms and peppers. Then add some tomato puree / sauce and simmer for 5-10 mins. Done. That's how I do mine anyway.


id stay away from the white bread


----------



## ashie1986

i like nimble bread, low calories and is wholemeal

http://www.nimblebread.co.uk/nimble_wholemeal.html

i get it from tesco 50p a loaf

you can boil the mince too carnt you? for people on cut


----------



## MXD

boil it


----------



## JohnEvo

MXD said:


> boil it


even when bulking?


----------



## Hera

The way I do it (I'm not bulking mind!) is fry some choppped onion, bung in sliced mushrooms, some garlic, then the mince. Once cooked add some chopped tomatoes, tomato puree, bit of worcestershire sauce, beef stock and herbs (sage, basil, oregano, marjoram, tiny bit of ground ginger & nutmeg - I love my herbs!) That's how do my bolognaise.

For burgers - mush up with an egg, lots of pepper and tiny bit of salt, mould into burgers and bung in the oven for 20 mins


----------



## Beats

2004mark said:


> Bind it together... the burgers would fall apart otherwise.


I dont add an egg to mine and they dont fall apart id say thats optional


----------



## Beats

Katy said:


> The way I do it (I'm not bulking mind!) is fry some choppped onion, bung in sliced mushrooms, some garlic, then the mince. Once cooked add some chopped tomatoes, tomato puree, bit of worcestershire sauce, beef stock and herbs (sage, basil, oregano, marjoram, tiny bit of ground ginger & nutmeg - I love my herbs!) That's how do my bolognaise.
> 
> For burgers - mush up with an egg, lots of pepper and tiny bit of salt, mould into burgers and bung in the oven for 20 mins


Do you not find when using chopped tomatoes that it goes a bit watery when its on your plate?


----------



## Hera

Dizzee! said:


> Do you not find when using chopped tomatoes that it goes a bit watery when its on your plate?


I let it cook down and then it's extra rich. I also often add some red wine to cook down. When I'm eating cheese I love a bit of melted parmesan on top and half a mashed avacado - yum yum!!


----------



## JohnEvo

Katy said:


> The way I do it (I'm not bulking mind!) is fry some choppped onion, bung in sliced mushrooms, some garlic, then the mince. Once cooked add some chopped tomatoes, tomato puree, bit of worcestershire sauce, beef stock and herbs (sage, basil, oregano, marjoram, tiny bit of ground ginger & nutmeg - I love my herbs!) That's how do my bolognaise.
> 
> For burgers - mush up with an egg, lots of pepper and tiny bit of salt, mould into burgers and bung in the oven for 20 mins


Reading that has made me super hungry, im going to have a go now. I will let you all know how it goes after


----------



## Beats

Katy said:


> I let it cook down and then it's extra rich. I also often add some red wine to cook down. When I'm eating cheese I love a bit of melted parmesan on top and half a mashed avacado - yum yum!!


Sounds pretty god damn tasty!!


----------



## Hera

JohnEvo said:


> Reading that has made me super hungry, im going to have a go now. I will let you all know how it goes after


Ooo good  I'm hungry too now!! :laugh: Try adding some red wine too and let it cook down to a nice rich sauce.


----------



## JohnEvo

WAIT what oven heat??


----------



## JohnEvo

gunna take a guess and go with 200


----------



## massiccio

Flatten it on a plate, squeeze lemon juice all over, voila' : tartar steak


----------



## Hera

JohnEvo said:


> WAIT what oven heat??


I cook bolognaise on the hob  and the burgers in the oven at 200 for about 20 mins and just before they're done put some cheese on top to melt.


----------



## JohnEvo

Ok it went pretty well i think. I made burgers but they kind of melted round the sides a bit in the oven for some reason.




























Im hoping the pictures work not sure if ive done it right


----------



## JohnEvo

Middle pic looks seriously gross i know. But i got rid of all the nasty bit before i ate them lol


----------

